# raising shed roof pitch



## abracaboom (Dec 27, 2011)

That wouldn't be called a kneewall, but an afterthought.

Nail full length (full height) studs to both the upper and lower walls.


----------



## mattt (Jan 4, 2012)

I was hoping to avoid tearing into the already finished wall-- thus not being able to run full length studs up to tie into the 4 ft added height. Any thoughts?


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

The rafters won't let the "knee wall" "hinge". You will be fine.
Edit: I am wrong. That will be a bouncy wall unless you put joists in it. Are you after more head-room or a higher pitch for shingles/water shedding?

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## mattt (Jan 4, 2012)

just trying to match the roof line of the rest of the house.Also, the ceiling will now be cathedral(thus the reason for the shed pitch)


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

You can get away with a pony wall if you run a couple joists to tie in the "hinge" point. But you already know that.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Run collar ties about 4' long. It'll give you about 2-1/2' or so of flat ceiling at the upper end. Put your can or track lights there too if your want.

(The collar ties shoud run from all the way inside your 4' wall and the longest point should be right at the roof sheathing.)


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Is there going to be any sheathing on the outside that you can run 8 footers from the top down? That would really stiffen things up.


----------



## mattt (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the responses! The 4ft collar tie idea would look good and work too-- but the ceiling' had to' match, just decided to tear into the wall instead and run full studs at intervals.. the can of worms is open. Thanks again.........


----------

